# SR9 holster



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of a really decent OWB holster for the SR9? I am still waiting to send it back for the recall but intend to carry it or my CZ PO1, so need a good holster for it............


----------



## tomc1426 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thinking about buying an SR9 myself, so I thought I'd give this thread a bump.

Tom


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are a bunch of good OWB holsters that fir the SR9 I like http://www.desantisholster.com/storefrontB2CWEB/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=5197
these are nice and fit very well. 
Another nice but not as pretty one is http://www.opticsplanet.net/galco-cop-ruger-sr9-holster.html 
and one that is sufficent and inexpensive but does work http://www.outdoorbunker.com/RIGHT_HANDED_BELT_MOUNT_PISTOL_HOLSTER_p/(lps-pvc-h270b-).htm

Just a few to consider. I hope you find these useful

RCG


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

sr9 rocks!


----------

